# Phew that was hectic!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Did you work happy and take those deep breaths? Congratulations on getting Lily back to happy and her performance veteran award! Next year, I’m sure you will never have to excuse Javy, unless he has ear problems. They FINALLY grow up


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on Lily placing second in veterans. That’s wonderful. As to Javelin, I don’t blame him. If I had a funky ear I wouldn’t want some strange judge getting close to my head. Hopefully it’s not an infection.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulation to Lily and it sounds like Jav may have a slight ear infection. We have already had one bad one, it was awful. You certainly do keep busy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to not have any external events on the calendar today so will be doing some cooking and grooming (need to see what the story with Javvy's ear is). It didn't smell funky, but it looked funky and he's been shaking his head.


I did make sure I did some deep breathing these days and I do think it will help us.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congratulations to Lily! The completion world is very new to me. I am unfamiliar with the rules for formal obedience. I know it is a lot of hard work to enter in competitions. Hope Javy feels better. I know you guys are gonna do great! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice work, yet very hectic, as you say! Maybe a blessing in disguise for this weekend, since you were able to start work on Javelin's ear a little sooner. I'm sure it will clear it up quickly!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just brought Javelin down from my grooming room. I got a lot of wax out of both of his ears. They don't smell infected. I am guessing that they got ahead of me with all of the traveling we've done in recent weeks. I don't like to make any grooming highly stressful for either the dogs or for me so I stopped when he seemed to have had it. I combed him out, trimmed his "bangs" and washed his from legs since he smelled a bit of pee. I will look at his ears every day this week to get any remaining wax out and make sure they are really okay without a vet visit.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m glad it’s doesn’t appear to be anything more than excess wax.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I just discovered this morning how long the hair in Oliver's ears had grown, and luckily had my small scissors with us so could trim. I think the long hair and resulting reduced air flow mean a Zymox when we go home tomorrow. It got away from me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Lily, and good job supporting Javvy through his youth and ear issue. Do you use a regular maintenance product on his ears? I use Epi-Otic about once a week, and, knock on wood, it has done a good job of keeping things under control.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations on your success with Lily- sounds like she had a great day. Hope Javvy’s ears settle down.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks all of you for the nice words. Lily and I will now focus towards finishing her rally masters title. Javelin and I will get his ears settled and go on to finish his BN and continue all of our other work. I put zymox in a cart and will use it along with my regular ear cleaning to get him back in order. I do really think being out on the road and having unusual schedules in the last couple of weeks is how it got ahead of me.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats,Lils! Hope to see you next month!

I use Easy Ear once a month,and just clean each week w/a pad.There is something called WonderEar from Safari Standards that is supposed to be great. 

Mmfst-PROMISE they grow up? I am beginning to wonder,though the WidMan had a couple of moments of brilliance in his last rally class. Biggest problem is watching the females-or HIMSELF in the mirrors!:ahhhhh:

Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha when I was at Top Dog last month with Javelin he paid no attention to the other, many of them intact, male GR, BC, GSD, GSP and such but boy he sure took exception to that black standard poodle that kept giving him the hard stare (from a mirror). Silly Javvy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like you've had some hectic days. Congrats to Lily and hope Javvy's ears do better with a little more attention - funny how things get ahead of us.


----------

